# How Many Pixels for 20 X 30 Print?



## Fleetwood271 (Sep 27, 2010)

I took a picture on Sat and was just on a site uploading it and about to order a 20 X 30 print.  However, the site said the resolution was not sufficient for a 20 X 30 print.  
I checked my picture and it is 4127 X 2692 pixels.  The site has a chart that shows what resolution they need for each size print.  Here is what confused me:  Their chart said for a 20 X 30 they need 2700 X 1800.  
My picture is much larger than that.  Why are they refusing my picture? 

One thought that I've had while typing this is that the resolution changed when I uploaded it.  Could that be the problem?  The picture is large enough on my computer, but on their site it has been re-sized?


----------

